# Polished Bliss®: 997 GT3 wrap removal + 22PLE...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We've looked after this car for a good while now but as it was treated to a full Paint Protection Film (PPF) wrap by the previous owner in 2007 it was never one that was overly rewarding to detail.

From 10 feet away the car looked pretty good:



















However, look a bit closer and you can see the lack of reflection and very orange peely appearance from the film (the entire car was wrapped):



















Black cars always show up any flaws in the film so much more too:










The current owner had also never been overly happy with the depth of shine due to the film so between us we'd decided it would be best to just remove it all together. Saves me having to go round every edge of the film with a tooth pick next time too! 

So after letting the car sit in the morning sun for 20 mins or so I began to remove the film, the difference can clearly be seen:



















Even with the use of the heat gun the majority of the film was a complete pig to remove and after only a couple of panels I had blisters on every single one of my fingers - this was not a fun job at all (I won't be doing another)and there was a lot of glue residue being left behind in most places:




























It took just over a day and a half to remove all the film and once the car was washed I began to get rid of all the glue residue. The best way of doing this was to pre-soak a panel or two with Tardis and then lay some Tardis soaked microfibres on top to keep it working:










This softened up the glue nicely but was still a messy job to remove so no pictures of this as I just wanted to crack on with the job in hand and to be honest I was in no real mood to be taking pics either as this car tried my patience big time!

Once finally film/glue free and washed again I could then get on with the paint prep.

The previous owner had the car detailed before having the film applied but unfortunately they didn't do the best of jobs so the entire car was covered in buffer trails.

Some were light:










Some were not so light:










So out with the Flex DA (I LOVE this machine!) and some Menzerna 3.02 or 106FA depending on the level of defects:



















A few before and afters:

















































Once the paintwork was much improved I gave the car a full IPA wipe down:










New rear arch film pieces were then fitted:



















22 PLE was then applied to the car:










This stuff is incredibly easy to use but as it buffs off slightly wet the only thing you have to watch for is that the panel is 100% smear free before moving onto the next one otherwise the residue will be hard to remove. Using the stopwatch on my phone i left the product on the panel for 5 minutes before removing.

As this product starts to cure pretty quickly I swapped to a fresh MF after 3 or 4 panels (you don't have to do this but I would recommend it) and put them in a wash solution to prevent them from going hard until I could get them in the washing machine. I wouldn't advise re-using them on paintwork again but they're fine for wheels/exhausts etc 










All the other small details were completed including painting the wheel bolts:

















And this was the end result which made all the work worthwhile for sure!





















































































































































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fab job Clark, patience tested to the max there! I assume the DA eliminates the sticky paint issue quite a bit?

Results are superb, very deep glossy look to it!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Aww knackered just looking at the pictures of the work you've done.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Fab job Clark, patience tested to the max there! I assume the DA eliminates the sticky paint issue quite a bit?
> 
> Results are superb, very deep glossy look to it!


You can still tell the paint is sticky as the Flex still acts largely like a rotary but you have the piece of mind knowing you're not leaving unsightly trails all over the place due to the DA action - it's perfect for cars like this :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> You can still tell the paint is sticky as the Flex still acts largely like a rotary but you have the piece of mind knowing *you're not leaving unsightly trails all over the place due to the DA action* - it's perfect for cars like this :thumb:


I know they are expensive tools but this (^^) is exactly the reason why they're worth the money!

Save quite a bit of time too i assume then? Would you still recommend a refining session or is it surplus to requirements with one of these?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever Clark, good to see a write up from you after a bit of time.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> I know they are expensive tools but this (^^) is exactly the reason why they're worth the money!
> 
> Save quite a bit of time too i assume then? Would you still recommend a refining session or is it surplus to requirements with one of these?


It depends on the car you're working on to be honest. The paint wasn't too sticky on this one so the residue was easy enough to remove without marring but on a sticky solid black for example then a 2nd stage may well be needed.

The Flex will leave zero trails behind though so unless you need just that little bit extra bite high up the RPM's of a rotary on granite like paint then I can see it being a big time saver on many occasions.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work as ever Clark, good to see a write up from you after a bit of time.


We're aware of how long we've left it since the last one but time has been a major issue lately. Got a few nice ones to post though when I get the chance


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Superb as usual Clark ! When are we getting to see the merc black edt ? 

Will this new coating be available for purchase soon ?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Clark @ PB said:


> We're aware of how long we've left it since the last one but time has been a major issue lately. Got a few nice ones to post though when I get the chance


I'm aware your very busy Clark after seeing your updates on twitter, i always look forward to your write ups :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work pal :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Ouch the film removal looked a right PITA! Great work though

Never sure I like the idea of protecting the car in film so you dont get the same marks you would on your paint but then lose the clarity in reflection and also add in some orange peel


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

zepp85 said:


> Superb as usual Clark ! When are we getting to see the merc black edt ?
> 
> Will this new coating be available for purchase soon ?


Away to try and finish the AMG one now so hopefully get it up before the weekend 

22PLE will be in stock very soon, just keep an eye out on our section here and/or twitter :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Will_G said:


> Ouch the film removal looked a right PITA! Great work though
> 
> Never sure I like the idea of protecting the car in film so you dont get the same marks you would on your paint but then lose the clarity in reflection and also add in some orange peel


I think you're either for it or against it and I can see the arguements for it, especially as the quality of PPF has come on considerably since 2007.

You are essentially preserving the paintwork for the next owner though...


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Look great!

Tardis and cloths/blue towel are always a godsend with glue residue from vinyl or film wraps.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

about time too! superb :thumb:

Are you going to be stocking micro restore & 22ple?


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Amazing attention to detail.


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Stunning finish, great work


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks great work as always mate.
Feel your pain with the film removal, had to remove it from a solid black Gallardo once, sore fingers are an understatement.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work as always Clark! Are you going to be stocking 22PLE?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The metallic flake in that is very impressive 
Big difference in the before and after.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great work mate - you liking the 22PLE??


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Amazing Job, as all yours. Lot of time you didn't post, missing your threads. Keep posting here. 

Fabrizio


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Stunning work mate :argie:


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible car and incredible work! Any tips on how to apply the rear arch protection film, it looks flawless .:thumb:


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning cars the 997 gt3's and great seeing tis one with its clarity restored. totally agree with you on the 3401, great machine.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Seeing the pics of the wrap removal brought back some nightmares , I had two massive blisters on my thumb and finger after removing this from a black car .

Total nightmare to remove, went through 2 bottles of tardis and some AG tar remover , the trick is to try and pull it off slow , you pull too fast and the film skips and leaves half of it behind. I ended up using a credit card in some places to remove the tacky residue.

Never want to do another again !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

That looks incredible, :thumb:.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Another great write up, I've missed your posts the most


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great finish there

well done


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

I can imagine that was fun!

Amazing afters, top job mate.

Chris.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

amazing job, on an amazing car!

thanks for the write up and sharing


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Fantastic work! Looked a nightmare removing the film, but the difference is huge with it off. Great job


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Brilliant job! lovely pop of the metallic :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good (if frustrating) job removing all that film, car looks much better for it! As expected, nice machine work to get that lovely finish in the afters and good to see the Menzerna still being used effectively by the pros - not found a product that has made me want to switch away from it myself (with the exception of megs 105 and 205)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

paranoid73 said:


> about time too! superb :thumb:
> 
> Are you going to be stocking micro restore & 22ple?





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work as always Clark! Are you going to be stocking 22PLE?


22PLE is now in stock  http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/22ple-car-care-and-detailing-products.html



Exclusive Car Care said:


> great work mate - you liking the 22PLE??


Love it, dead easy to use and looks fantastic - durability is strong too (as it should be) :thumb:



spyder said:


> Incredible car and incredible work! Any tips on how to apply the rear arch protection film, it looks flawless .:thumb:


Plenty of lube on the panel and film and also put some on your gloves so you don't leave any marks while getting it into position. Then it's just a case of pushing all the air out and leaving it to dry 



cleancar said:


> Seeing the pics of the wrap removal brought back some nightmares , I had two massive blisters on my thumb and finger after removing this from a black car .
> 
> Total nightmare to remove, went through 2 bottles of tardis and some AG tar remover , the trick is to try and pull it off slow , you pull too fast and the film skips and leaves half of it behind. I ended up using a credit card in some places to remove the tacky residue.
> 
> Never want to do another again !


I used close to 7 litres of Tardis on this job!



Dave KG said:


> Good (if frustrating) job removing all that film, car looks much better for it! As expected, nice machine work to get that lovely finish in the afters and good to see the Menzerna still being used effectively by the pros - not found a product that has made me want to switch away from it myself (with the exception of megs 105 and 205)


Cheers Dave - Menz is still my favourite polish for most things, especially 3.02


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and write up. Have to say that looked like a total pain in the ass to remove that vinyl! :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

:argie:

How long did you leave the Tardis soaked Cloths on for?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stunning work Clark, hope you are well mate :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

looking great now


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Good night that had to suck! Great job.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Job, and..... NICE gloss


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ratchet said:


> :argie:
> 
> How long did you leave the Tardis soaked Cloths on for?


Some were on for 10/15 minutes, other times it was up to and over 30 mins.



Auto Detox said:


> Stunning work Clark, hope you are well mate :thumb:


Very well thanks mate


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

305 rear tyres 

Awesome looking car


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

epic work there buddy


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks awesome :thumb:


Brian


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Looks very Good:argie::thumb:


----------



## sandy59 (Mar 20, 2010)

That does look like it was a pain of a job Clark - sorry about that (my old car) !!
Any stone chip damage at all underneath the film ??


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Ball achingly handsome machine. Nice work dude!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sandy59 said:


> That does look like it was a pain of a job Clark - sorry about that (my old car) !!
> Any stone chip damage at all underneath the film ??


Haha yeah your name was mud during this detail Sandy! (only kidding )

No stone chip damage at all so the film did its job :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## sandy59 (Mar 20, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Haha yeah your name was mud during this detail Sandy! (only kidding )
> 
> No stone chip damage at all so the film did its job :thumb:


I can imagine !!


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

WOW, what a car and what a finish!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nasty time consuming work!

Top stuff as always PB.


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

Stunning work mate, what flex model you using?


----------

